# New Way Of Planning First Pair During Inspection



## Agam Chawla (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey, New to the forum(joined previous week) first ever thread so please tell where to improve.
I am sub 13 and aiming for sub 10 for the longest time was not consistently able to plan my first pair due to laziness, until only today during an online class I was doing slow X look Solve practise when I came across this new way of planning the first pair. 
Pre requisites-
1) Edge Orientation
2) Able to track cross corner sticker during inspection
How it Goes
suppose you have solved the cross, you find a corner which will stay on the U layer and track its sticker of the cross colour.
Then you find its corresponding edge and know its orientation,
If the cross sticker is upwards then life and tracking both are easy but if they are not you use the edge for help.
If cross sticker is not on the top, you are down to two cases to solve the pair one with the rotation and one without the rotation
here you use the edge orientation.
If the edge is oriented you have eliminated the F2L case requiring the rotation 
Leaving you with the only F2L case which is your first F2L case

I know this was a LOT lengthy but just try it once in an AO5.
Any recommendations are appreciated
Hope this Helped!!!!!!!


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 18, 2021)

I did not see the new thing that you implied from your title. What is the new way of the planning the xcross process?

The points you pointed out are already known.


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 18, 2021)

I agree to you that this is a known method,
but only to some fast around sub 9 people as they are definitely planning First pair in inspection. I am sub 13 and was struggling to plan first pair but with this technique I found it very easy to do so. Only yesterday I posted this because by only yesterday I got to know it and I tried that in untimed solves. In the end I did 25 solves timed and got 4 sub 10, 2 sub 11 averages and sub 12.5 average of 25.
So it worked for me and wanted to share it to the other cubers averaging somewhere near me.
Also a clarification that it is not for X cross but just for tracking where the first pair would be.
If you want I can change the title to something more clear.


----------



## Paul.Mz (Feb 18, 2021)

As a sub 40 cuber this helped me alot because I spend hours in *how to do the first pair* that means my inspection is around 5 mins .. but after I knew this way (which I didnt know before ) my problem is solved 

Thanks so much !!


----------



## Agam Chawla (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks for appreciating the tip,
but when you are around 40 well the truth is that planning the first pair in inspection is not gonna help you get faster as much as basic tips are going to.
So for getting sub 30 just focus on efficient F2L


----------



## ZB2op (Feb 23, 2021)

Paul.Mz said:


> As a sub 40 cuber this helped me alot because I spend hours in *how to do the first pair* that means my inspection is around 5 mins .. but after I knew this way (which I didnt know before ) my problem is solved
> 
> Thanks so much !!


I'm sub 15 and I don't plan first pair


----------



## Milominx (Feb 24, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> I'm sub 15 and I don't plan first pair


Same


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 17, 2021)

I just love that you said, "colour" and not "color"


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 17, 2021)

lol I still struggle to plan first cross piece


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> lol I still struggle to plan first cross piece


I literally just started to practice this last night!


----------

